# Word for the day  anomaly



## Josiah (May 3, 2015)

anomaly
[uh-nom-uh-lee] 


noun, plural anomalies.

1. a deviation from the common rule, type, arrangement, or form.
Synonyms: abnormality, exception, peculiarity.

2. an anomalous person or thing; one that is abnormal or does not fit in:
With his quiet nature, he was an anomaly in his exuberant family.
Synonyms: abnormality, exception, peculiarity.

3. an odd, peculiar, or strange condition, situation, quality, etc.

4. an incongruity or inconsistency.

In my elder years I've come to expect the world to work as it should, free of unexpected anomalies.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

Another word that's in common usage in my world...however that said I can never get my tongue around it..I always end up pronouncing it *Amonoly.. *:lol:


----------



## Josiah (May 3, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Another word that's in common usage in my world...however that said I can never get my tongue around it..I always end up pronouncing it *Amonoly.. *:lol:



I have lots of words like that that I know how to pronounce, but for some reason my mouth wants to say differently. I think it's caused by making the mistake when you originally learned the word and then the mistake lives on forever in your brain.


----------



## hollydolly (May 3, 2015)

I think you're right Josiah..


----------



## AprilT (May 3, 2015)

I've always been rather fond of this word, it's also been used to described me as such in the past, good or bad at times.


----------

